# Trevco NASCAR Holiday Ornaments



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Lowes has the Trevco NASCAR Holiday Ornaments at 75% off which takes them to $1.67 in our area. The ornaments with the COT bodies are just a few screw removals from a nice body for slot car racing. I recommend putting a clear coat over the car before racing.
I have successfully mounted the bodies on Tyco pan chassis with the long wheelbase using hot glue to the inside of the body. Lubricate an old chassis and then add hot glue to the inside of the body and mount and allow to cool.
Walmart also sold these this year but they are being sold at $3.59 at their 50% off rate.
I purchased everything I could find in our area and will be producing cars based upon the Mattel HPX2 chassis for eBay. But I will offer all the bodies to HT members at my cost + shipping first. 
So stay tuned, I will post after the first of the year and give everyone an opportunity to score their own. I will limit the bodies to 1 of each style per person when I do offer them.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Trevco Ornaments*

Found a few more this evening at K-Mart. A little more expensive, their list price was $7.99 which made the 50% off to be $3.99 plus tax.
The following are now available:
1- #9 Kasey Kahne - $4.25
1- #24 Jeff Gordon - $4.25
1- #88 Dale Jr. Amp - $3.75
1- #20 Tony Stewart - $3.75
2- #48 Jimmy Johnson - $1.75

All bodies are price listed plus shipping and reflect my actual cost. I will remove the car from the ornament and ship first class USPS. 
This is a 24 hour offer, after 10 pm CST tomorrow I will revoke the offer and mount the remaining bodies to the Mattel chassis and post on ebay.
Please e-mail me if interested at [email protected].

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.om


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Update*

#9 Kasey Kahne and #88 Dale Jr. have been claimed.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Pictures*

I found a few more Trevcor ornaments at WalMart, so they are still available. There were some people that claimed some that I had and they will be shipped tomorrow. The remaining will be mounted to Mattel and sent to eBay.
I did take some pictures tonight to compare them to their LifeLike equivalents. In the pictures, the #20 and #48 are mounted on Mattel chassis and the remainder are still on the Trevcor dummy chassis. Check out the pictures at http://www.marioncountyraceway.com

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

LeeRoy98 said:


> The remaining will be mounted to Mattel and sent to eBay.


someone beat ya to this

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Dale-Jr-88-AMP-NASCAR-Tyco-440X2-slot-car-for-LL_W0QQitemZ150319428594QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item150319428594&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*The difference...*

The difference will be that I will be very specific as to the origin of the body and will start the auction at $9.99 and let the market decide what they are worth.
I wonder how many years this COT car has been sitting in his display case?? LOL


FYI, I was saving a complete set for a member that was able to find them locally. If anyone is interested, I will hold them for a couple of days before mounting and selling on ebay.

Thanks,
Gary
aka LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

LeeRoy98 said:


> The difference will be that I will be very specific as to the origin of the body and will start the auction at $9.99 and let the market decide what they are worth.
> I wonder how many years this COT car has been sitting in his display case?? LOL
> 
> 
> ...


yeah 9.99 is a good starting price 

id be interested in the Dale jr if you have another


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Trevcor*

PM sent

BTW, in response to a question. These are plastic and not die cast metal bodies. 



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> yeah 9.99 is a good starting price
> 
> id be interested in the Dale jr if you have another


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> someone beat ya to this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Dale-Jr-88-AMP-NASCAR-Tyco-440X2-slot-car-for-LL_W0QQitemZ150319428594QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item150319428594&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


Wonder how he made it a "snap on" body? I had all the bodies and returned 'em because I didn't want to glue 'em to the chassis or try and stuff the Tyco wheels/tires under them.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

twolff said:


> Wonder how he made it a "snap on" body? I had all the bodies and returned 'em because I didn't want to glue 'em to the chassis or try and stuff the Tyco wheels/tires under them.


easy, glue in mounting fins using "T" shape styrene. or do as it looks like he did an use double sided tape


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Does the box have contact details for Trevco????


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> someone beat ya to this


I think E-Bay needs to add a comedy section, called "U B Da Stooge" for hosting auctions like this one.

If this car has been kept in a "smoke free" environment for its extended three weeks of life then this dude must be storing these mash ups at his neighbor's house because there's some serious smokin' going on in his house.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> I think E-Bay needs to add a comedy section, called "U B Da Stooge" for hosting auctions like this one.
> 
> If this car has been kept in a "smoke free" environment for its extended three weeks of life then this dude must be storing these mash ups at his neighbor's house because there's some serious smokin' going on in his house.


I agree, Idiots like that shouldn't be allowed on a PC


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Even so, it does look good mounted on a Tyco chassis.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

twolff said:


> Wonder how he made it a "snap on" body? I had all the bodies and returned 'em because I didn't want to glue 'em to the chassis or try and stuff the Tyco wheels/tires under them.


You don't need to glue them to the chassis. You apply vaseline or grease to the sides of a chassis then hot glue to the inside of the body. Mount the body and allow to cool. When done the body comes off the chassis just like an original Tyco body.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> You don't need to glue them to the chassis. You apply vaseline or grease to the sides of a chassis then hot glue to the inside of the body. Mount the body and allow to cool. When done the body comes off the chassis just like an original Tyco body.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


Cool tip! Thanks.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

got mine from Gary, TY this is a cool ornament


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

That looks very nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Still looking for the #44

Have doubles of:

24
48
88 blue
88 green
9
20
3


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

BTW...saw an 88 amp with a pan chassis sell on the bay for 29 bucks....

*snicker*


----------

